# Franziska Knuppe - Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Berlin Spring/Summer 2012 - Berlin - July 09, 2011 - x15



## Kurupt (11 Juli 2011)

> Model Franziska Knuppe walks the runway at the Minx by Eva Lutz Show during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Berlin Spring/Summer 2012 at the Brandenburg Gate on July 9, 2011 in Berlin, Germany.






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juli 2011)

:thx: für Franziska, tolles Model


----------

